# sticker slogan



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

A few years ago in the club magazine a well known member pondered the fact that many pet owners had a sticker in their car announcing to the world their pet passion.You know the ones I love(in the shape of a heart yorkies) etc etc.He invited members to come up with a slogan for a mouse one.His being'our feet are pink and we stink.'I still chuckle at that now.Anyway mouse exhibitors are obviously none to creative because none were forth coming.Forum members may do better,any suggestions.


----------

